# Period of Employment - EOI Sec.G: Principal application's Recognized Work Experience



## noeljanuary2007 (Sep 6, 2015)

Dear All,

I am now filling up my expression of interest for New Zealand. 

I have a question maybe some of you here encountered this kind of issue.

I am still currently working and in my EOI section G: Principal application's recognised work experience recent period of employment "TO" don't have option "PRESENT" to choose. 
Do I really need to fill up the "TO" even if I am still currently working? 
Please help.
And thanks in advance.

Regards,

Alex


----------



## dom85 (Sep 17, 2015)

you are having the same problem as me, I filled in the same date as my EOI submission date. Anyone has any clue on this will affect on the ITA stage?


----------

